# Raspberry Pi Temperature Remote Monitoring



## smokie604 (May 20, 2017)

Hi All,

Besides smoking meat, I like to tinker with electronics especially single board computers.

I found this project online which uses a Raspberry Pi and a temperature probe.

Currently using it to monitor the temperature in a mini fridge for dry aging a bone-in rib roast.

Can show the temperature anywhere in the world as long as there is Internet :-)













Pi remote temperature monitoring.jpg



__ smokie604
__ May 20, 2017






Sorry but have to figure out how to rotate the pic 90 degrees to the left...too lazy to take another one with the correct orientation.

Cheers,

Smokie604


----------



## hjbct (May 25, 2017)

Fun project.  I've built a chamber controlled by Raspberry Pi - works well.  Python code on the Pi and Google Sheets as the GUI.

Checkout this earlier post!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/252528/porkpi-latest-batch


----------



## daveomak (May 25, 2017)

Raspberry pi.jpg



__ daveomak
__ May 25, 2017


----------



## smokie604 (May 25, 2017)

That's a cool project, Thanks!!!

Cheers for rotating my picture :-)

Had a power outage...so only after 12 days of dry aging...decided to cut into steaks and bbq them.

Guess I have to start over again :-)

Cheers,

Smokie604


----------

